# How long after suspected Implantation did you get your BFP?



## kristyrich

Hi Lovely Ladies!!!
First of all Congratulations On all of your BFP'S!!!!! I really hope to be joining you all in here very very soonI realise that I'm not pregnant (well hoping I am) lol, but I thought this would be the best forum to post this question in as you have all just gone through this. I am in my 2ww I am just curious if any of you had suspected Implantation? Cramping? IB? Anything else? Also how long after Implantation were you able to test and get a BFP? 

Any experiences would be great, thankyou!


----------



## loving.you

I don't know how many dpo I was because my cycles have been off since I went off the pill, but it was 3 days after suspected implantation that i got my bfp. I spotted and it was a weird consistency and color, but i still convinced myself i was getting AF.. boy was I wrong!


----------



## kristyrich

loving.you said:


> I don't know how many dpo I was because my cycles have been off since I went off the pill, but it was 3 days after suspected implantation that i got my bfp. I spotted and it was a weird consistency and color, but i still convinced myself i was getting AF.. boy was I wrong!

Thankyou so much for replying. Lol, you were wrong alright and a BIG Congratulations. Wishing you a very H&H 9 months!! I think I had implantation today so I guess I'll give it a few more days before testing. Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Suspected implantation 7 DPO, negatives 8 and 9 DPO, first positive 10 DPO.


----------



## waterlily13

I had AF like cramping at 5-6 and 7 dpo. In the morning of 8dpo, I got my BFP.


----------



## kristyrich

thankyou sooo much ladies, it seems like most get it before af is due? Like I said I'm only 6dpo but Ive had some cramps today which are not the norm for me.

Congratulations to both of you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Marini_Mare

9 or 10 days for me!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mine was about 3 days after


----------



## SweetPea0903

I believe I got my positive 11dpo... It was super faint and by 13dpo it was really clear. However, I was on vacation prior to that, so for all i know i could have gotten a pos sooner, but didn't test.


----------



## doggylover

I had no symptoms of implantation at all. Tested negative at 9 and 10dpo and positive at 13dpo.


----------



## kristyrich

Thankyou sooo much to everyone who has replied. Looks like most will get it before af but everyone is different. Would 10po be ok to test then?


----------



## Bec27

I had implantation cramping on the Monday and got my bfp on the Friday :) good luck x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Don't see why not... Best bet would be to use a first response early response.


----------



## nimbec

Hi i had a huge dip well below cover line 5dpo and then a pos at 11dpo! 10dpo was negative hope this helps. good luck!!


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks guys! Congrats to all of you. I think I'll test on saturday with a frer. Thanks so much, you have all helped so much!!


----------



## foxiechick1

I had an implantation dip on my ovulation chart at 5dpo but I tested at 9dpo and it was a BFN so not 100% that actually was an implantation dip! I then got a faint positive a 10dpo in the afternoon and then got a much better BFP at 11dpo with FMU

Good luck hope to see you over here soon x


----------



## SweetPea0903

Good luck! Fxd!


----------



## kristyrich

SweetPea0903 said:


> Good luck! Fxd!

Thankyou hun. Paraying for that BFP!!


----------



## kristyrich

kristyrich said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! Fxd!
> 
> Thankyou hun. Paraying for that BFP!!Click to expand...

ooops, I can't spell. I meant praying lol


----------



## Sorsha

I'm mainly going on a hunch, because I didn't have any IB, but I had a little unusual cramping (different from what I had the rest of the TWW) in the evening 8 dpo, and got a positive on both a dye test and digi in the morning 13 dpo. That was the first time I tested, so I might have gotten positives earlier if I'd tried, no way to know. :)


----------



## jessica.p

With DD I know I implanted at 8dpo (huge temp dip, cramps all day), and got my bfp the evening of 9dpo. With this one I think I may have implanted at 7dpo, but didn't get my bfp until 11dpo. With DD I used a FRER, with this one I used Wondfos. Dunno if that really made a big difference.


----------



## MindUtopia

I'm pretty sure implantation was late on 5 dpo or early on 6 dpo because immediately after I started feeling pretty rough ('hungover' would be the most accurate description). 10 dpo was the first time I tested and I got very obviously dark BFPs so it must have been early. I probably could have tested even 8 dpo and gotten something. But I really think it's all down to when implantation happens and how quickly your body starts churning out the hormones. Mine obviously did it all early and quickly because I felt very pregnant by 8 dpo.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I never had any implantation cramping or bleeding so I really thought I was out. Then I started getting AF like cramping the day AF due and thought for sure she would show so I didn't bother testing. Once I was 3 days late for AF though, I tested and sure enough I had a BFP.


----------



## kristyrich

I'm trying so hard to hold out to test but its proving very difficult lol. Im either 7dpo or 8dpo. I have some very slight cramping all day today.


----------



## loving.you

SweetPea0903 said:


> Don't see why not... Best bet would be to use a first response early response.

out of the 12 tests i took, the 2 that were actually came up negative or were so faint you could barely see them were the first response early response. the dollar store ones were the best. as well at EPT digital


----------



## lrxjessica

Suspected implantation was 7dpo and i got an official positive(not a squinter) at 9dpo. I could have implanted 6dpo too, a possibility since I did get a faint line on 8dpo.


----------



## sara3337

12dpo


----------



## SweetPea0903

loving.you said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> Don't see why not... Best bet would be to use a first response early response.
> 
> out of the 12 tests i took, the 2 that were actually came up negative or were so faint you could barely see them were the first response early response. the dollar store ones were the best. as well at EPT digitalClick to expand...

That's odd... I had the opposite... well no negs but had faints for the dollar store til I was 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## whiterabbit12

Implantation dip at 7 DPO, negatives at 8 DPO and 10 DPO using FMU, positive at 11 DPO evening.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Congrats btw


----------



## GlitterandBug

I had a :bfp: by 9dpo and cramps around 5dpo so I think about 6-7dpo for me!


----------



## kristyrich

I have a few internet cheapies, 2 confirm and a frer so I think I'll try the ics first. Though it looks like some people dont have much luck with them?! Does any one know if the ics (I have one step) are bad for evaps?


----------



## SweetPea0903

I uses the ics at first and barely got a line. I thought it could have been an evap. I used the frer to confirm and got a darker line.


----------



## Weesa

I had previously gotten negative after negative and because my cycles were irregular it made it even more difficult. I used OPK's and got my positive so we did what nature requires haha and I knew I had ovulated because I had ovulation pains a day after I had my positive OPK. Time came where I knew ,y period was due and I did know that if it didn't come my chance of being pregnant was quite high but I just kept thinking there would have to be another reason. I was at work one Sunday and messaged my husband and said I was going to test that night and sure enough I did and :bfp: 
I was in shock and burst into tears. I was so happy and I'm still over the moon and can't believe it.


----------



## kristyrich

Weesa said:


> I had previously gotten negative after negative and because my cycles were irregular it made it even more difficult. I used OPK's and got my positive so we did what nature requires haha and I knew I had ovulated because I had ovulation pains a day after I had my positive OPK. Time came where I knew ,y period was due and I did know that if it didn't come my chance of being pregnant was quite high but I just kept thinking there would have to be another reason. I was at work one Sunday and messaged my husband and said I was going to test that night and sure enough I did and :bfp:
> I was in shock and burst into tears. I was so happy and I'm still over the moon and can't believe it.

Awww, congratulations!!! I love your story! Wishing you the very best for the remainder of your pregnancy!


----------



## Lou1234

I had spotting around 10dpo and just thought it was my usual spotting before AF. It literally was a pink streak when I wiped once that day which is pretty usual for me. The day after it was brown once and nothing else.

I didn't actually test until 16dpo as I didn't think I was pregnant (having fertility treatment and this was our month off). I just tested as with the spotting the week before I fully expected AF to have arrived but it still hadn't. Was slightly shocked to get a very strong BFP! No squinting or tilting required!

I didn't test early as I didn't believe it would happen naturally for us and I even picked up my medication for my third IUI 4 days before our BFP!


----------



## kristyrich

Ok, soooo... I know I probably shouldnt have but I did an internet cheapie this morning and there was a faint second line, very very faint but you dont need to squint so I did a confirm early test and another second line showed and definately pink but also very, very faint. The problem is the second line on the confirm has faded a bit in the last couple of hours. It definately showed in the time limit. Can a very faint positive line fade? Now I'm confused and dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## SweetPea0903

They can fade after the 10 min window... I'd wait a couple days and test again. It should get darker by then.


----------



## Mom To 2

11 dpo for me, that was the first morning I tested though so not sure if I would have showed sooner.
AF was due 13 or 14 dpo.

Good Luck! :hugs:


----------



## Mom To 2

kristyrich said:


> Ok, soooo... I know I probably shouldnt have but I did an internet cheapie this morning and there was a faint second line, very very faint but you dont need to squint so I did a confirm early test and another second line showed and definately pink but also very, very faint. The problem is the second line on the confirm has faded a bit in the last couple of hours. It definately showed in the time limit. Can a very faint positive line fade? Now I'm confused and dont want to get my hopes up.

Ohhhh!!! Sounds promising!


----------



## kristyrich

Mom To 2 said:


> kristyrich said:
> 
> 
> Ok, soooo... I know I probably shouldnt have but I did an internet cheapie this morning and there was a faint second line, very very faint but you dont need to squint so I did a confirm early test and another second line showed and definately pink but also very, very faint. The problem is the second line on the confirm has faded a bit in the last couple of hours. It definately showed in the time limit. Can a very faint positive line fade? Now I'm confused and dont want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Ohhhh!!! Sounds promising!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, definately promising because I just did a frer and got my :bfp:!!! I'm sooo excited! Thankyou to all of you who have replied and givin your experience.:hugs:


----------



## kristyrich

oh and it wasnt even all that faint. Its clear as day!!


----------



## MummyPony

We had an insemination, wife said she felt pregnant straight away and we got our BFP 9DPO with an evening wee!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Oh of the first response was clear then def a pos... Congrats


----------



## kristyrich

SweetPea0903 said:


> Oh of the first response was clear then def a pos... Congrats

Yep was definately clear. So positive I almost fell over! Thanks :hugs:


----------



## 1liz9

Unsure ofhow long implantation took, but from ovulation about 15 or 16 days. Good luck!


----------



## kristyrich

1liz9 said:


> Unsure ofhow long implantation took, but from ovulation about 15 or 16 days. Good luck!

Thanks hun got BFP today!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

so exciting! what did OH say?! Is he excited! When I told my husband he didn't believe me at first... We were trying for 6 months after having a chemical pregnancy. We were starting to think it was never going to happen, and that we would need fertility treatment. 

WHen I told him, he said... Please tell me you're serious and not joking, cuz that would be really mean... Lol.


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats on your :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## nimbec

Congratulation on your bfp!!


----------



## kristyrich

SweetPea0903 said:


> so exciting! what did OH say?! Is he excited! When I told my husband he didn't believe me at first... We were trying for 6 months after having a chemical pregnancy. We were starting to think it was never going to happen, and that we would need fertility treatment.
> 
> WHen I told him, he said... Please tell me you're serious and not joking, cuz that would be really mean... Lol.

 He must have been so excited when he knew it was for real!! When I told OH he said " I thought you were!" and I have absolutely no idea how. He said he just had a feeling, lol. But yes very excited!!! In fact I don't think it has really sunk in yet. It just seems unreal. I can't wait to get my blood test and then first scan. I just feel like jumping up and down because I'm so excited!! Lol. Oh and I just want to keep taking more more tests to make sure the line is still there lol.


----------



## onemorebabe

felt implantation cramping at 6dop.. got my bfp 12 dpo


----------



## SweetPea0903

kristyrich said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> so exciting! what did OH say?! Is he excited! When I told my husband he didn't believe me at first... We were trying for 6 months after having a chemical pregnancy. We were starting to think it was never going to happen, and that we would need fertility treatment.
> 
> WHen I told him, he said... Please tell me you're serious and not joking, cuz that would be really mean... Lol.
> 
> He must have been so excited when he knew it was for real!! When I told OH he said " I thought you were!" and I have absolutely no idea how. He said he just had a feeling, lol. But yes very excited!!! In fact I don't think it has really sunk in yet. It just seems unreal. I can't wait to get my blood test and then first scan. I just feel like jumping up and down because I'm so excited!! Lol. Oh and I just want to keep taking more more tests to make sure the line is still there lol.Click to expand...

It didn't feel real to us until we had our first scan. Then it was like omg... Theres my little bean!!


----------

